# Medium format



## untitled10 (Jun 20, 2013)

I recently got my self a bronica SQ-A and I'm really enjoying shooting on it, I'll post the first couple reels once they're developed, do we have any other bronica/6x6/ medium format film shooters still around on this forum, be nice to hear what you shoot with, a few experiences and what ever else relating to it 
Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2013)

Hasselblad 501CM & yashica mat-124g. Great cams and I now regret selling the hassy because you can put a digital back on it now. 

Ecktachrome, velvia, and fuji chrome is what I shot with. I didn't care for Kodachrome.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

I had an ETRSi with WLF and speed grip, just the 75mm lens. Loved the focus screen, didn't like the laterally reversed movements. Sold it, but when i see some of the crazy prices the medium format gear is going for, if an RF645, Fuji 645zi or Pentax 6x7 gets cheap enough I might get back into it.


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 20, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I had an ETRSi with WLF and speed grip, just the 75mm lens. Loved the focus screen, didn't like the laterally reversed movements. Sold it, but when i see some of the crazy prices the medium format gear is going for, if an RF645, Fuji 645zi or Pentax 6x7 gets cheap enough I might get back into it.


I'm sure she would still give you a Glasgow kiss .


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've recently gotten into 120 roll cameras myself. Started with Mamiya RB67 Pro-S (great camera) which shoots 6x7 with 90 & 180mm lenses (really want the 65 or 50mm to go ultra-wide), and then got an old Perkeo I folder with 75mm that shoots 6x6, and most recently got a Pre-WWII Mamiya Six with 75mm shooting 6x6 with a pretty cool focusing system that moves the film plane back and forth so you can see the focus in the viewfinder (reverse Galilean type) and don't need to touch the lens.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 20, 2013)

Both my brother and myself started our medium format era with Bronica SQ-As. I remember the Zenza lenses had very high resolution compared with other MF outfits. 

You wouldn't want to know my opinion of it now, in the digital era, as a serious proposition, but I hope you have plenty of enjoyment from it.


----------



## gwflauto (Jun 20, 2013)

Still have my Hasselblatt 500 C but I don't find rolls in many places. But whenever I get some roll, it is still a lot of fun with this fine camera. Interesting info, that it may be possible to get a digital back. I will check into that. Thanks RLPhoto. 
My old 6x7 Zeiss camera is only an antique now. Last shot was >20 Years ago.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2013)

gwflauto said:


> Still have my Hasselblatt 500 C but I don't find rolls in many places. But whenever I get some roll, it is still a lot of fun with this fine camera. Interesting info, that it may be possible to get a digital back. I will check into that. Thanks RLPhoto.
> My old 6x7 Zeiss camera is only an antique now. Last shot was >20 Years ago.



http://www.hasselblad.com/planet-v/start.aspx


----------



## Vossie (Jun 20, 2013)

When I was 12 or 13 yrs old I got an old Voightlander 6x6 folding camera. Fully mechanical with external light meter and distance meter. That's were I learnt the basics about photography and where the hobby started. I still have it. (But not used it in over a decade). Before I turned digital I really fancied the Fuji 617, but could not afford it at that time. Wonder what these are running for these days.


----------



## Toronto (Jun 20, 2013)

i have an old Pentax 67 somewhere in the cupboard, used it last a while ago. It is right next to a yashicamatt


----------



## gwflauto (Jun 20, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> gwflauto said:
> 
> 
> > Still have my Hasselblatt 500 C but I don't find rolls in many places. But whenever I get some roll, it is still a lot of fun with this fine camera. Interesting info, that it may be possible to get a digital back. I will check into that. Thanks RLPhoto.
> ...



Thanks a lot, I have contacted a dealer and will have a look at this digital back. The difficult decision is now, do I go for the 500mm/f4. or 600 mm/f4 or do I go for the CFV-50 digital back? Can't afford both right now.


----------



## Halfrack (Jun 24, 2013)

gwflauto said:


> Thanks a lot, I have contacted a dealer and will have a look at this digital back. The difficult decision is now, do I go for the 500mm/f4. or 600 mm/f4 or do I go for the CFV-50 digital back? Can't afford both right now.



I just did a PhaseOne event with the IQ260 - if the CFV-50 is anything like it, go that route. Unless you're making money with 400mm+ lenses, the CFV-50 will give you amazing results, in ways you have never seen in a dslr.


----------



## docholliday (Jun 24, 2013)

Hasselblad 203FE / 503CW. Too many lenses...

Fuji Acros 100 120, Rollei IR, Fuji Velvia 100F (occasionally - most color is now in digital).


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought a Mamia 6x7 kit with three lenses about 5 years ago. I have yet to actually shoot with it.

A pro friend was selling it and showed me that he paid about $25K for all of it. He put it on ebay and I bid $2200. I won it for $800.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 25, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> I bought a Mamia 6x7 kit with three lenses about 5 years ago. I have yet to actually shoot with it.
> 
> A pro friend was selling it and showed me that he paid about $25K for all of it. He put it on ebay and I bid $2200. I won it for $800.



It really is pretty crazy how inexpensive these 120-roll cameras have gotten. Stuff a decade or two ago that costs thousands you can pick up for a few hundred.

What lenses? If you have a 50mm or 65mm C lens and won't be heart broken about parting with it, I'll make you an offer. Or if you have the rotating grip, I'd be interested in that as well.


----------



## PVS (Jul 12, 2013)

Another SQ-A user here, used to shoot with Pentacon Six TL (50/4, 80/2.8, 120/2.8, 180/2.8 Zeiss and 300/4 Meyer-Gorlitz) and M645 1000s (with 80/1.9 and 45/2.8 ), decided to stick with 2xSQ-A bodies and 50/3.5 S&PS, 2x80/2.8 S&PS, 105/3.5 S, 150/3.5 S and 150/4 PS.. why double the lens set-up? Because, in case one set-up gets stolen/broken for some reason, I need to have complete reliable back-up at once.

Can't beat the 6x6, just ask instagrammers.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 9, 2013)

1998 I bought a second hand Mamiya 645, with three lenses.
I used it quite often the years after, a nice little MF.
Image quality was very good, a joy to enlarge.

After starting working in the hospital I didnt find the time and the will to go in the darkroom any more.

I sold my 2 T90s, glasses.

Kept the MF and my analog compact, the Olympus 35RD.


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 29, 2013)

20 second exposure - no noise - H4D-50




Zoomed in on previous image. Amazing the level of detail.

Shooting anything that moves is a 100% Canon gig. If you can it to sit still, MF will give you amazing results.


----------

